
US believes Russian jet was in Syrian airspace when Turkey shot it down - aburan28
http://www.jpost.com/Middle-East/US-believes-Russian-jet-was-in-Syrian-airspace-when-Turkey-shot-it-down-435275
======
Arnt
So the Russian plane was over Turkey just before it was hit, but over Syria at
the moment of explosion, and at some point it was 1km from the border.

Makes me wonder how long these missiles take from being launched until they
hit. Half a second? Two seconds? Fifteen?

At mach 1.5 1km is two seconds.

~~~
tired_man
Remember that both aircraft are also moving at very high speed. It can take
several seconds depending on range and vectors.

Does anyone know which missile they used?

This is troubling to me. Why didn't they just intercept and escort him out?

